# Rechenspielchen



## Mario_1980 (29 Aug. 2022)

Ich hab mir jetzt auch mal ein Spielchen ausgedacht, bei dem auch gern die grauen Zellen mal ein bisschen arbeiten dürfen 

Es wird gerechnet und zwar immer in folgender Reihenfolge: Plus, Minus, Mal, Geteilt.

Ich fange jetzt mal einfach an mit 10 + 10 = 20. Der nächste muss jetzt weitermachen mit 20 - und so weiter und so fort.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

20-18 = 2


----------



## Mario_1980 (29 Aug. 2022)

2 x 7 = 14


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

14 : 2 = 7


----------



## Mario_1980 (29 Aug. 2022)

7 + 9 = 16


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

16 - 2 = 14


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

14:2= 7


----------



## rostlaube (29 Aug. 2022)

7 x 7 = 49


----------



## Mario_1980 (29 Aug. 2022)

Mal und geteilt der letzten beiden Beiträge vertauscht. Egal, es geht dann einfach weiter mit dem letzten Beitrag 
49 : 7 = 7


----------



## rostlaube (29 Aug. 2022)

7 + 1 = 8


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

8 - 2 = 6


----------



## Max100 (30 Aug. 2022)

6 x 11 = 66


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

66 : 22 = 3


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2022)

3+3= 9


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

9 - 2 = 7


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2022)

7x7= 49


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

49 : 7 = 7


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2022)

7+3= 10


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

10 - 1 = 9


----------



## TNT (30 Aug. 2022)

9 × 8 = 72


----------



## rostlaube (30 Aug. 2022)

72 : 72 = 1


----------



## TNT (30 Aug. 2022)

1 + 999 = 1000


----------



## rostlaube (30 Aug. 2022)

1000 - 138 = 862


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

862 x 3 = 2586


----------



## TNT (30 Aug. 2022)

2586 : 6 = 431


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

431 + 69 = 500


----------



## rostlaube (30 Aug. 2022)

500 - 111 = 389


----------



## Mario_1980 (30 Aug. 2022)

389 x 6 = 2334


----------



## rostlaube (30 Aug. 2022)

2334 : 3 = 778


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

778 + 222 = 1000


----------



## Mario_1980 (30 Aug. 2022)

1000 - 499 = 501


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

501 x 5 = 2505


----------



## Mario_1980 (30 Aug. 2022)

2505 : 3 = 835


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

835 + 15 = 850


----------



## Mario_1980 (30 Aug. 2022)

850 - 33 = 817


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

817 x 4 = 3268


----------



## Mario_1980 (30 Aug. 2022)

3268 : 2 = 1634


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

1634 + 414 = 2048


----------



## Mario_1980 (30 Aug. 2022)

2048 - 1111 = 937


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

937 x 10 = 9370


----------



## Max100 (31 Aug. 2022)

9370 : 5 =1874


----------



## rostlaube (31 Aug. 2022)

1874 + 26 = 2000


----------



## Max100 (31 Aug. 2022)

2000 - 1999 = 1


----------



## SissyMFan (31 Aug. 2022)

1 x 128 = 128


----------



## rostlaube (31 Aug. 2022)

128 : 4 = 32


----------



## TNT (31 Aug. 2022)

32 + 18 = 50


----------



## rostlaube (31 Aug. 2022)

50 - 23 = 27


----------



## TNT (31 Aug. 2022)

27 × 10 = 270


----------



## rostlaube (31 Aug. 2022)

270 : 9 = 30


----------



## Mario_1980 (31 Aug. 2022)

30 + 1234 = 1264


----------



## Max100 (1 Sep. 2022)

1264 - 264 = 1000


----------



## Hope (1 Sep. 2022)

1000 x 0,123 = 123


----------



## Mario_1980 (1 Sep. 2022)

123 : 3 = 41


----------



## Hope (1 Sep. 2022)

41 +1 = die Antwort auf alles  42


----------



## Mario_1980 (1 Sep. 2022)

42 - 43 = -1

Mal was neues


----------



## rostlaube (1 Sep. 2022)

1 x 64738 = 64738


----------



## Mario_1980 (2 Sep. 2022)

Lies nochmal genau deinen Beitrag, rostlaube. Vor meiner 1 steht ein Minus


----------



## Marco2 (2 Sep. 2022)

-1 x -1 = 1


----------



## Mario_1980 (2 Sep. 2022)

1 : 2 = 0,5


----------



## rostlaube (2 Sep. 2022)

0,5 + 1,5 = 2


----------



## Max100 (3 Sep. 2022)

2 - 2 = 0


----------



## rostlaube (3 Sep. 2022)

Game over...


----------



## dicklinger (3 Sep. 2022)

Ach was...0+1000=1000


----------



## rostlaube (3 Sep. 2022)

dicklinger schrieb:


> Ach was...0+1000=1000



ES geht weiter mit dem Multiplizieren.


----------



## Mario_1980 (3 Sep. 2022)

0 x 4 = 0


----------



## Marco2 (3 Sep. 2022)

0 : 1 = 0


----------



## Max100 (4 Sep. 2022)

0 + 11 = 11


----------



## rostlaube (4 Sep. 2022)

11 - 12,8 = - 1,8


----------



## Marco2 (4 Sep. 2022)

(-1,8) x (-10) = 18


----------



## rostlaube (4 Sep. 2022)

18 : 372,139428423 = 0,04836896771803


----------



## Marco2 (4 Sep. 2022)

0,04836896771803 + 0.95163103228197 = 1


----------



## Mario_1980 (4 Sep. 2022)

1 - 8 = -7


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2022)

(-7) x (-3) = 21


----------



## Max100 (5 Sep. 2022)

21 : (-3) = -7


----------



## Mario_1980 (5 Sep. 2022)

-7 + 777 = 770


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

770 - 450 = 320


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2022)

320 x 100 = 32.000


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

32.000 : 1.600 = 20


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2022)

20 + 20 = 40


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Sep. 2022)

40 - 5 = 35


----------



## Max100 (6 Sep. 2022)

35 x 49 = 1715


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Sep. 2022)

1715 : 245 = 7


----------



## Max100 (6 Sep. 2022)

7 + 11 = 18


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Sep. 2022)

18 - 2 = 16


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2022)

16 x 10 = 160


----------



## TNT (6 Sep. 2022)

160 : 2 = 80


----------



## rostlaube (6 Sep. 2022)

80 + 1 = 81


----------



## TNT (6 Sep. 2022)

81 - 1 = 80
🤗


----------



## rostlaube (6 Sep. 2022)

80 x 80 = 6400


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Sep. 2022)

6400 : 128 = 50


----------



## Mario_1980 (6 Sep. 2022)

50 + 1234567890 = 1234567940


----------



## Max100 (7 Sep. 2022)

1234567940 - 681 = 12345678259


----------



## rostlaube (7 Sep. 2022)

12345678259 x 16 = 1234567825916


----------



## Mario_1980 (7 Sep. 2022)

1234567825916 : 4 = 308641956479


----------



## rostlaube (8 Sep. 2022)

308641956479 + 1 = 308641956480


----------



## Mario_1980 (8 Sep. 2022)

308641956480 - 1 = 308641956479


----------



## Max100 (9 Sep. 2022)

308641956479 x 3 = 925925869437


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

925925869437 : 925925869437 = 1


----------



## Punisher (9 Sep. 2022)

1+1=2


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Sep. 2022)

2 - 1 = 1


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

1 x 5 = 5


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Sep. 2022)

5 : 0,5 = 10


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

10 + 11 = 21


....wegen einer Meldung 21 - 0 = 21


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Sep. 2022)

21 x 2 = 42


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

42 : 2 = 21


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Sep. 2022)

21 + 4 = 25


----------



## Mario_1980 (9 Sep. 2022)

25 - 50 = -25


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Sep. 2022)

(-25) x (-4) = 100


----------



## rostlaube (10 Sep. 2022)

100 : 200 = 0.5


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Sep. 2022)

0,5 + 2,5 = 3


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2022)

3 - 2 = 1


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Sep. 2022)

1 x 7 = 7


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2022)

7 : 2 = 3,5


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Sep. 2022)

3,5 + 15 = 18,5


----------



## Max100 (10 Sep. 2022)

18,5 - 8,5 = 10


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Sep. 2022)

10 x 300 = 3.000


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2022)

3000 : 3 = 1000


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Sep. 2022)

1000 + 24 = 1024


----------



## rostlaube (10 Sep. 2022)

1024 - 3.15159265 = 1020,85840735


----------



## Marco2 (11 Sep. 2022)

1020,85840735 x 0 = 0


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

0 : 5 = 0


----------



## rostlaube (12 Sep. 2022)

0 + 17 = 17


----------



## Max100 (12 Sep. 2022)

17 - 21 = -4


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Sep. 2022)

(-4) x (-5) = 20


----------



## Max100 (12 Sep. 2022)

20 : 5 = 4


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Sep. 2022)

4 + 1 = 5


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2022)

5 - 1 = 4


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Sep. 2022)

4 x 12 = 48


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2022)

48 : 2 = 24


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Sep. 2022)

24 + 6 = 30


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2022)

30 - 27 = 3


----------



## Max100 (13 Sep. 2022)

3 x 7 = 21


----------



## rostlaube (13 Sep. 2022)

21 : 63 = 0.333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## hanskasper (13 Sep. 2022)

0.333333333333333333333333333333333 + 1.6666666666666666666666666666666666 = 2


----------



## rostlaube (13 Sep. 2022)

2 - 4 = -2


----------



## Max100 (14 Sep. 2022)

(-2) x (-12) = 24


----------



## rostlaube (14 Sep. 2022)

24 : 96 = 0.25


----------



## Max100 (15 Sep. 2022)

0,25 + 2,5 = 2,75


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2022)

2,75 - 0,25 = 2,5


----------



## Mario_1980 (15 Sep. 2022)

2,5 x 6 = 15


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2022)

15 : 3 = 5


----------



## rostlaube (16 Sep. 2022)

5 + -6 = -1


----------



## Max100 (16 Sep. 2022)

(-1) - (-7) = 6


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2022)

6 x 6 = 36


----------



## rostlaube (17 Sep. 2022)

36 : 37 = 0,97297297297297297297297297297297


----------



## Mario_1980 (17 Sep. 2022)

0,97297297297297297297297297297297 + 1 = 1,97297297297297297297297297297297


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

1,97297297297297297297297297297297 - 1 = 0,97297297297297297297297297297297


----------



## TNT (18 Sep. 2022)

0,97297297297297297297297297297297 × 1 =

0,97297297297297297297297297297297


----------



## Max100 (18 Sep. 2022)

0,97297297297297297297297297297297 : 0,97297297297297297297297297297297 = 1


----------



## rostlaube (18 Sep. 2022)

1 x 3141592656473824576 = 3141592656473824576


----------



## Max100 (18 Sep. 2022)

3141592656473824576 : 8 = 392699082059228072


----------



## Marco2 (18 Sep. 2022)

392699082059228072 + 1 = 392699082059228073


----------



## Max100 (19 Sep. 2022)

392699082059228073 - 28073 = 392699082059200000


----------



## TNT (19 Sep. 2022)

392699082059200000 × 1 =
392699082059200000


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2022)

392699082059200000 : 392699082059200000 = 1


----------



## Max100 (21 Sep. 2022)

1 + 110 = 111


----------



## Marco2 (22 Sep. 2022)

111 - 11 = 100


----------



## Max100 (23 Sep. 2022)

100 x 100 = 10000


----------



## Marco2 (23 Sep. 2022)

10000 : 2 = 5000


----------



## rostlaube (23 Sep. 2022)

5000 + -5001 = -1


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2022)

(-1) -2 = (-3)


----------



## rostlaube (24 Sep. 2022)

(-3) x -3 = 9


----------



## Marco2 (26 Sep. 2022)

9 : 4,5 = 2


----------



## rostlaube (26 Sep. 2022)

2 + -3 = -1


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2022)

(-1) - 1 = (-2)


----------



## rostlaube (27 Sep. 2022)

-2 x -2 = 4


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2022)

4:2=2


----------



## rostlaube (28 Sep. 2022)

2 + 2495832 = 2495834


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2022)

2495834 - 95834 = 2400000


----------



## rostlaube (29 Sep. 2022)

2400000 x 17.963258741 = 43111820,9784


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

43111820,9784 : 43111820,9784 = 1


----------



## Max100 (29 Sep. 2022)

1 + 99 = 100


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

100 x 5 = 500


----------



## rostlaube (29 Sep. 2022)

500 : 25 = 20


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2022)

20+20=40


----------



## rostlaube (29 Sep. 2022)

40 - 1 = 39


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

39 x 11 = 429


----------



## rostlaube (29 Sep. 2022)

429 : 13 = 33


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2022)

33+33=66


----------



## Max100 (30 Sep. 2022)

66 - 11 = 55


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2022)

55x55=3025


----------



## Marco2 (2 Okt. 2022)

3025 : 25 = 121


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

121+121=242


----------



## Marco2 (2 Okt. 2022)

242 - 42 = 200


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

200x200=40000


----------



## Neechen (2 Okt. 2022)

40.000 : 5 = 8.000


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

8000+8000=16000


----------



## Max100 (3 Okt. 2022)

16000 - 3000 = 13000


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

13000x5=65000


----------



## Marco2 (4 Okt. 2022)

65000 : 5000 = 13


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2022)

13+13=26


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

26 - 20 = 6


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

6x6=36


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

36 : 4 = 9


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

9+9=18


----------



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2022)

18 - 3 = 15


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2022)

15x15=165


----------



## Marco2 (9 Okt. 2022)

165 : 5 = 33


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

33+33=66


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2022)

66 - 6 = 60


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2022)

60x6=360


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2022)

360 : 12 = 30


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

30+30=60


----------



## Max100 (17 Okt. 2022)

60 - 15 = 45


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

45x15=675


----------

